# Spaßmörder verantwortlich für Trailsperrungen



## EnzoRumoro (29. November 2013)

Jäger sind für Trailsperrungen verantwortlich! 

Spaßmörder zahlen einen sehr hohen Jagdpachtzins, davon kann man sich  locker jeden Monat ein neues Bike kaufen. Die MTBer bringen dem Forst  oder dem Eigentümer des Waldes kein Geld, daher sind die Biker auch nur  im Wald geduldet. Jedes Jahr im Herbst geht das Lustige Spaßmorden wieder richtig los und  wenn da ne MTBkette auf einen Trail klappert, dann stellt sich da am  Trail, in der nähe einer Schießbude, keine Wildesau mehr hin und die  Kranken in ihren Buden gehen leer aus. Versetzen wir und kurz in die Psyche solcher Spaßmörder. "Ich zahle viel  Schotter, ich will schießen, diese scheiß MTBer vermasseln mir immer  wieder mein Handwerk, die müssen weg...!" Die Folge, der Forst legt dann  Trails zu, damit das Wild nicht durch die MTBer in ihren Wildruhezonen  gestört wird...und die Irren in aller Ruhe ihrem blutigen Geschäft nach  gehen können. 

Das ist doch irre... 

Bitte schau Euch die Videos an, dann wisst Ihr was Sache ist und bitte  nicht diese Lügen der Jäger nach quatschen! 
Das Netz biete genug Möglichkeiten sich zu informieren. 

In diesem Wegweisenden SWR-Bericht werden die größten und bekanntesten  Jägerlügen von Star-Biologen Prof. Josef Helmut Reichholf  wissenschaftlich fundiert widerlegt. 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Ls-m1kDwVY"]Die Wahrheit Ã¼ber die Jagd - Evolutionsbiologe Prof. Josef Helmut Reichholf  widerlegt JÃ¤gerlÃ¼gen - YouTube[/nomedia] 

Herr Prof. Josef Helmut Reichholf sagt in dem Video klar : "Wir haben 3  mal mehr Wild im Wald, seit die Spaßmörder exzessiv Winterfütterungen  durchführen...!" 


Die Geisteskranken Spaßmörder schießen jedes Jahr 4000 Tonnen Blei in  deutsche Wälder und das auch in das Naturschutzgebiet... 
Das Jagdgesetz ist noch aus der Natzizeit und seht heute noch über dem  Naturschutz- und Tierschutzgesetz. 

jährliche Jagdopfer: 
25.000-30.000 Hunde 
300.000-400.000 Katzen 
- 5.000.000 Wildtiere 

Hier gib es die Fakten. 
http://www.wasjaegerverschweigen.de/ 



Auch sehr informativ, viel Fakten. 
die jagd in österreich - tierquälerei oder notwendigkeit 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bVr7IgYbLTc&feature=youtu.be 


hier noch was schönes, damit Ihr seht wie die Irren ticken... 

wenn haustiere verschwinden zdf reportage 
ab 18:00 erst interessant, der Kreisjägermeister ist schon ganz schön  irre... 
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WQrK1u99O2M"]wenn haustiere verschwinden zdf reportage - YouTube[/nomedia] 

Die Katzenfellhose - Ausschnitt aus der ZDF-Doku 
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hCG4hT5WrpM"]Die Katzenfellhose - Ausschnitt aus der ZDF-Doku: Kater Benny vermisst - YouTube[/nomedia] 


Für alle, die dieses Meisterwerk bisher verpasst haben oder es einfach  mal wieder sehen wollen... 

Hallali und der Schuß ins BRötchen 
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=47hjF93S8Ag"]Hallali und der SchuÃ ins BRÃ¶tchen - YouTube[/nomedia] 

Andersrum: Hirsch greift seinen Jäger an 
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gNDG_zQ5Tf8"]Andersrum: Hirsch greift seinen JÃ¤ger an - YouTube[/nomedia] 

Jäger erschießt Pferd, er verwechselte es mit einem Wildschwei, 
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ucl9ZNVkSwM"]JÃ¤ger erschieÃt Pferd - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Asrael (30. November 2013)

Hi Rocky bzw Enzo  

Wieso der neue Account?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## corra (30. November 2013)

und jetzt sind die jäger die bösen oder was ???


----------



## Deleted 289649 (30. November 2013)

Aber er hat doch Recht, den Part mit dem Blei


----------



## corra (30. November 2013)

blödsinn wie in jedem anderren bereich gibt es schwarze schafe das streite ich nicht ab 

aber ein wald wird bewirtschaftet wie jeder anderre bereich auch 
wir ( familie) sind jäger haben eigenne revire und es stört mich oder meine elter oder grosseltern einen scheiss ob da leute mit nem fahrad spielen 

solange sich alle an die regeln halten !

ich baue trails im revier ich geh da radfahren bisher hat sich keiner der pächter oder anliegenden darüber aufgeregt 



viel schlimmer sind diese dämlich pilze samler ausser stadt 

und diese grünen hetze gegen jäger ist einfach nur lächerlich !


----------



## Deleted 289649 (30. November 2013)

Aber auch Fußgänger haben sich an die Regeln zu halten..
Und der Part mit dem Blei stimmt einfach..


----------



## corra (30. November 2013)

sag ich ja und die sind meist schlimmer als alle anderren


----------



## Deleted 289649 (30. November 2013)

corra schrieb:


> sag ich ja und die sind meist schlimmer als alle anderren



Meistens die was einen nicht vorbeilassen
Ist mir jetzt auf einen Weg außerhalb des Waldes passiert wo so eine ignorante F*tze mich einfach nicht vorbeiließ, wobei sie mich sah und so...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. November 2013)

corra schrieb:


> wir ( familie) sind jäger ...



 Ah ein Jägersmann - Vllt. Kann er uns erläutern, was den Reiz eines Hobbies, das im Wesentlichen darin besteht, andere Lebewesen zu töten, ausmacht.


----------



## Sleepwalker47 (30. November 2013)

Kranker Abschaum...


----------



## cleiende (30. November 2013)

Kann das mal einer ins KTWR verschieben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 104857 (30. November 2013)

wahltho schrieb:


> Ah ein Jägersmann - Vllt. Kann er uns erläutern, was den Reiz eines Hobbies, das im Wesentlichen darin besteht, andere Lebewesen zu töten, ausmacht.



Da hänge ich mich mal mit rein, das würde mich auch mal brennend interessieren.


----------



## wusel_ffm (1. Dezember 2013)

Die die sich aufregen über die zuweilen recht eigensinnigen Jäger und das sie ja Mörder sind etc. sind hoffentlich vegan unterwegs fliegen nicht in den Urlaub, nutzen kein Palmöl, auch kein Öl und Gas und Kohle und allen voran fahren auch nicht mit dem Auto sondern versorgen sich mit dem eigenen Garten und was da so wächst. Wenn man die Punkte ungefähr erfüllt kann man sich hinstellen und zurecht rumpöbeln wie ******* die Jagt ist und das uns der Wald gesperrt wird lalalala. Ansonsten erstmal an die eigene Nase fassen. Achso bevor mich jemand missversteht ich kann höchstens den Punkt mit Auto und Flugzeug als einigermassen erfüllt ansehen. Soll heissen das ich nach Dieter Nuhr ein Veganer+++ bin und gerne warm und satt lebe.

So und jetzt mal wieder zurück zur sachlicheren Ebene Ich geh biken solltet ihr auch!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Dezember 2013)

Hhmmm - Ich esse gerne Fleisch, fahre gerne in Urlaub und Auto (und das gerne und auch sehr schnell  ), etc.

Ich würde aber nur gerne mal aus erster Hand erfahren, warum man sich ein Hobby auserwählt, bei dem es in erster Linie darum geht andere Lebewesen zu töten. Hobbys betreibt man ja sozusagen aus freien Stücken zur Erholung, Entspannung und so, oder?

Die Vorstellung, dass jemand ein Tier anvisiert, abdrückt und sich dann daran erfreut, es getötet zu haben (vor allen Dingen die Tierkadaver später in Form einer "Leistungsschau" auf einer Strecke aufgereiht), ist mir halt recht fremd und unerklärlich, aber vllt. kann mir das mal Einer erklären.

... vor allen Dingen dann, wenn latent der Generalverdacht besteht, dass der Bestand durch Anfüttern künstlich hochgehalten wird, nur um ausreichend was vor die Flinte zu bekommen.

Den "goilsten" Jägerschiessstand habe ich vor Jahren mal auf der Nordseite des Altkönigs gesehen: Eine Lichtung extra gerodet. Das abgeholzte Material links und rechts in die Wege geschoben. Oben ein schöner Jadsitz.

Kann man da eigentlich nicht was mit virtueller Realität machen? So ein Jägershooter für die PS3.


----------



## wusel_ffm (1. Dezember 2013)

@waltho

Das mit dem anfüttern hab ich in nem Gespräch mit einem Jagtverfechter auch schon kritisiert und durfte mir in die andere Richtung nen Einlauf verpassen lassen. Das mit dem Anfüttern und dem dadurch dichten Bestand sehe ich auch als Kardinalproblem der Jagt. Allgemein bin ich aber der Meinung das wenn es Fleisch gibt das man Essen kann dann ist es Wild. Kein Lebentransport, keine Legebatterie natürliches Futter etc.. Gut die eventuelle Radioaktivität durch Tjernobyl ist nen Manko aber naja.
Aufgrund des Studiums in die Richtung bin ich aber ziemlich sicher das Wildsauen nicht angefüttert werden und sich trotzdem expotentiell vermehren. Die Gründe sind vielfältig. Nen Wildbiologe meinte das es aufgrund der längeren Vegetationsperiode (Klimawandel (nicht dieses Jahr siehe April/Mai)) inzwischen normal ist das Wildsäue zwei Würfe haben und druchbringen anstelle von einem pro Jahr. Soweit ich das weiss sind Jäger auch in der Haftung wenn in ihrem Revier zuviele Schäden enstehen in der Landwirtschaft. Insofern sind Jäger auch auf zuviele Wildsäue nicht besonders scharf glaub ich.
Zum Thema schnelles Autofahren hiess es an der Uni immer der Hauptfeind von Wildkatze, Luchs, Wolf, Bussard und Co ist weder die Flinte noch Gift/Schadstoffe oder Mangel an Wald per se, es ist der Kühlergrill.


----------



## Pizzaplanet (1. Dezember 2013)

An den TE kann ich nur richten "wenn du die Welt verbessern willst fang doch bitte selber damit an" ;-)

Man kann es sich sehen und wenden wie man will, mal ist der Jäger der böse und mal der Mountainbiker, Dreh es einfach wie es die am besten passt.

Wenn man Jäger beschuldigt sie wären schießwütige Mörder sollte man mal überlegen was sonst so in der Welt abgeht. 
Es soll Menschen geben die andere Menschen erschießen!

Genauso sind es dich meist diese Menschen die meckern das unser Essen zu teuer ist und dann das billigste kaufen was die Massentierhaltung hergibt. Dann esse ich lieber das Fleisch was entweder bei uns im eigenen Kühlhaus gehangen hat oder das was ich vom befreundeten Landwirt bekomme. Klar kostet es mehr aber immer noch besser wie nur das billigste vom billigsten zu kaufen mit den Konsequenzen die das hat.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (1. Dezember 2013)

wusel_ffm schrieb:


> ...Das mit dem Anfüttern und dem dadurch dichten Bestand sehe ich auch als Kardinalproblem der Jag*d*.



 Zustimmung



wusel_ffm schrieb:


> Aufgrund des Studiums in die Richtung bin ich aber ziemlich sicher das Wildsauen nicht angefüttert werden und sich trotzdem expotentiell vermehren.



 Wiederum Zustimmung - Die wachsende Wildschweinpopulation ist derzeit eine Ausnahme, wo Kontrolle erforderlich sein mag (Wie ich auch schon an anderer Stelle geschrieben habe). Nichtsdestotrotz sollte man sich nicht beschweren, wenn man sein Grundstück in Wald-/Feldnähe nicht entsprechend eingefriedet hat.



wusel_ffm schrieb:


> Zum Thema schnelles Autofahren hiess es an der Uni immer der Hauptfeind von Wildkatze, Luchs, Wolf, Bussard und Co ist weder die Flinte noch Gift/Schadstoffe oder Mangel an Wald per se, es ist der Kühlergrill.



Ich habe vor über 10 Jahren mal zwischen Hofheim und Kelkheim ein Wildschein erwischt, obwohl ich mich (wie immer) an die Geschwindigkeitsbeschränkung gehalten habe. Das geht mir heute noch nach und ich meide wenn immer möglich Straßen durch Wildgebiete oder fahre dort extra vorsichtig.

Die Ethik und Moral von (Hobby-)Jägern werde ich aber grundsätzlich wohl nie nachvollziehen können. Das Gleiche gilt übrigens für Angler.

Ansonsten "wa_*h*_ltho", nicht waltho


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderJO (2. Dezember 2013)

die ethik und moral von jägern hinterfragst du - aber was ist dann mit der ethik und moral von landwirten, die mastbetriebe haben, den betreibern von großschlachtereien, spediteuren, die tiere von betrieb  a zu schlachthof b durch ganz europa karren, ...


----------



## onkel (2. Dezember 2013)

powderJO schrieb:


> die ethik und moral von jägern hinterfragst du - aber was ist dann mit der ethik und moral von landwirten, die mastbetriebe haben, den betreibern von großschlachereinen, speiteruen, die tiere von betrieb  a zu schlachthof b durch ganz europa karren, ...



Zustimmung. Ich habe frühr auch anders gedacht, aber ich finde das Töten eines wilden Tieres zum Verzehr seines Fleischs mittlerweile ethischer, als im Supermarkt das Fleisch von insulingemästeten und fabrikmäißg geschlachteten Batteriebetriebtieren zu kaufen. 

Eklig sind doch nur die Typen, die zuhause auf einem mit Leopardenfell beschlagenen Elefantenfuß vor dem Bärenfell sitzen.


----------

